# What are the best clippers for grooming?



## T o d d

I know we talked about them before, and I think we even did a thread on what you are using...

Well here's a new one 

What would be considered "THE BEST" clippers and blades out there? Ceramics?

The wife is a hair stylist and we've used (she only cuts with scissors at her current job - even men's buzz cuts! yikes!) those on Moose (and I use them hehe) but they are pushing 5 years old, and the clippers are almost shot, and a few of the blades are about sharpened to where they need replaced.

I use them to buzz my head, and trim my beard, so I don't need but 2 or 3 blades not the 9 we have now.

Moose uses a short one for his whole body, a really short one for poodle feet and his face.

So, what is the best clippers and blades? Something that will last another 5+ years.

This will be for Moose only  So, high-end doggy clippers hehe.

I`ll be getting new people ones too soon.

Thanks much.


----------



## jester's mom

I have an Andis clipper, got it back when I had Brittany's I was showing. Used it for five years on grooming them for show, which is not as stressful on the clippers as poodles are..lol. But the clipper is still going strong and has done quite a few poodle clips already. I use a #10 blade on the face, feet and tail. There are various blades you can get to do the body like the 7F and such that leave longer hair or you can get snap on combs to cut hair longer. I have a #15 and #30 blade that will be used when we start entering the show ring, but for regular clipping, the #10 is what you would want for face, feet & tail.

Oster and Wahl are also good clippers. My suggestion is just don't buy a cheap one if you want it to last through many clippings. It is worth paying a little more and not having to buy another one too soon. I don't mean you have to spend $300 but don't buy a $50-$60 one that doesn't take interchangeable blades.

Here is a link to PetEdge which is a great place to buy grooming supplies, prices are very good, I have compared them with other places.
http://www.petedge.com/home.jsp


----------



## T o d d

Thanks for the input 

We've had Moose groomed a few times I`m going to see what length they do because when I do it I normally go little shorter... and since mine are people #s it doesn't make much sense.

So, I`ll compare, and report back for feedback!

Thanks


----------



## spoospirit

_jester's mom and I were shopping at PetCo and we came across a good find. I got a good Oster for half price that takes the snap on blades. We couldn't believe our luck. There was only one left!

I have used it for several trims and I really like it.
_


----------



## SECRETO

I have two Andis brand clippers and they work well. I dont know that they are the best but good quality for your buck. Ive heard that ceramic blades break easier then other's. Reg and ceramic blades are available for Andis clipper's.


----------



## T o d d

I bet the petsmart or petco? Iforget here is closed now, darn! They were moving and I scored 50% off nylabones but I never though to look at clippers when I was there.

DOH!!!!!!

The clippers we use now I think were like $150? They are WAHL i think? I was told we had another $400 in blades :bolt: glad that we don't have to spend that much $ again hehe. 3 or 4 blades = better than 9 haha.


----------



## passion4poodles

I use the Andis light speed, it is a 2 speed clipper with a light on them, so that you are able to see better. I LOVE it, when it comes to getting the belly and chest where you usually have your arms in the way lol, you can turn the light on and poof, you can see lol! They do not houwever like the light on while you are doing the face lol, the light in the eyes freak mine out. But I also use the andis light speed trimmer for my little ones feet, it makes it SOOOO much easier to get between the pads. It has a smaller blade then the peanut and works well for me. When I get my mini though I will be getting the peanut for feet. I would use the regular clippers, but I am scared to, the clipper blades are 4 times wider then thier poor little feet are even the toe blade is wider!


As far as blades, ceramic tend to break easier, I like the SS andis blades.


----------



## Sivaro

I use Oster, snap on blades, only thing is they heat up.

All you need is the wahl, same blades as oster use, quieter, lighter to use.


----------



## Blue Fox

I have a second hand pair of Wahl one speeds and they are great. I also have the Osters but I find, cause I am still slow, they heat up too quickly for me and they are heavy compared to the Wahl. I also have my little Moser Arco cordless which I love for f,f & t but you couldn't do the whole body and wouldn't want to unless you want your dog in a #9 cause that is as long as the blade goes!

When I can justify it I will be getting the Andis Cordless ones, cheapest I have seen is $550 Aus plus then I have to buy another battery at $110 so could be a while before I have them in my hot little hand but one day .....


----------



## Irish123

I love the Andis. I am a beautician and I use one to body clip my show horses.


----------

